
A Practical Approach To Managing Phishing (pdf) - byrneseyeview
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/PAY/299276218x0x186589/173FA367-4FD8-424A-A98D-14CD0ED234BF/A%20Practical%20Approach%20To%20Managing%20Phishing%20-%20April%202008.pdf
======
0x44
Your link doesn't work, but here's the direct link to the PDF:

[http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/PAY/299276218x0x18658...](http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/PAY/299276218x0x186589/173FA367-4FD8-424A-A98D-14CD0ED234BF/A%20Practical%20Approach%20To%20Managing%20Phishing%20-%20April%202008.pdf)

~~~
byrneseyeview
That's the link I submitted. For some reason, when I submit .pdfs to news.YC,
I get redirected to Scribd.

~~~
0x44
YC auto-scribds PDFs, there was an Ask YC poll about it last week. I guess the
result was to leave it the way it was. The problem with your link wasn't that
it was to scribd, but that scribd couldn't import it as a PDF.

~~~
rms
The majority of people wanted some form of Scribd on the site and the majority
of people also wanted a change in how it is implemented.

